# Port net/liferea broken?



## joneum@ (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi there,

now I would install the liferea port from net/lifrea.
Me portstree is up-to-date under FreeBSD 7.1 -p4



> donald# cd /usr/ports/net/liferea/
> donald# make install clean
> ===>  liferea-1.4.27 is marked as broken: does not compile.
> *** Error code 1
> ...


 
When I search liferea into the ports, lieferea doesn't make it broken.

Any idear?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2009)

Don't build with firefox support:


```
.ifdef WITH_MOZILLA
USE_GNOME+=	gconf2 libxslt
USE_GECKO=	firefox mozilla
CONFIGURE_ARGS+=--with-gecko=${GECKO}
PLIST_SUB+=	MOZ=""
BROKEN=		does not compile
.else
PLIST_SUB+=	MOZ="@comment "
.endif
```

Make rmconfig and rebuild WITHOUT firefox support.


----------



## joneum@ (Apr 13, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Make rmconfig and rebuild WITHOUT firefox support.



Ah, it works, thx


----------

